# OMG



## KmH (Jul 2, 2017)

NASA Denies Theory That It Is Running A Child Slave Colony On Mars


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2017)

Geez.  Everybody knows there's no child slave colony on Mars. Never has been.



























































































































It's on _Venus_, for cryin' out loud.








.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2017)

Robert David Steele tosses out bait.

Alex Jones grabs it.

Three people in the world believe it.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 2, 2017)

Whew!  Thank goodness. 

Vacation plans to Mars are back ON!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2017)

Have there always been this many jammin' idiots around?


----------



## limr (Jul 2, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Have there always been this many jammin' idiots around?



Yes. For idiots there have always been and so shall there be until the end of time.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Have there always been this many jammin' idiots around?



If Darwin was right, how do idiots manage to perpetuate themselves?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2017)

I just figured a new batch crawls out of the cracks every so often - like cicadas.  Some years, there are a whole bunch more than others.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Have there always been this many jammin' idiots around?



Nope...shows like the one that Alex Jones does have become the new Idiot Fertilizer, and have helped idiots grow in number and in vigor...his show has helped to produce more, bigger, better, healthier idiots.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, maybe now they'll try to go to Mars to shoot up pizza shops instead of DC


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2017)

Well we all know that there is a WW II bomber on the moon in perfect condition.   I have started a go fund me account to fund a mission to recover this bomber and bring it back.  Please  get in on the ground floor.  First 100 subscribers get a free ride in the bomber once we get it in flying condition again.  WWW.GOFUNDME.COM


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2017)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Have there always been this many jammin' idiots around?
> ...



Survival of the fittest only means that you are fit enough to survive within your environment. So long as an idiot can make it across the road and through a basic job and the intricate ins and outs of sex  - then in todays world they can reproduce.

Of course idiots are more correctly termed ignorant in most cases. It's not that they can't understand something but that they've lacked a proper education. Interestingly humans are also VERY trusting. We tend to believe the first bit of information relating to something that we see/hear/read - like a reference point - as a result once someone has a viewpoint it takes a lot of counter information/argument to actually change their perspective. It takes a lot of training to train this out of people


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2017)

Overread said:


> Of course idiots are more correctly termed ignorant in most cases.


Agreed!  

I've been in the re-education business for 25 years, with a very dismal success record.


----------



## limr (Jul 3, 2017)

Why Rational People Buy Into Conspiracy Theories


----------



## KmH (Jul 3, 2017)

The Tell:


> . . . “The best predictor of belief in a conspiracy theory is belief in other conspiracy theories,” says Viren Swami, a psychology professor who studies conspiracy belief at the University of Westminster in England. Psychologists say that’s because a conspiracy theory isn’t so much a response to a single event as it is an expression of an overarching worldview. . .



This is scary:


> . . . our access to information has vastly improved, which you would think would have helped minimize such wild speculation. But according to recent scientific research on the matter, it most likely only serves to make theories more convincing to the public. . .
> . . . 63 percent of registered American voters believe in at least one political conspiracy theory, according to a recent poll conducted by Fairleigh Dickinson University. . .
> . . . Conspiracy theories also seem to be more compelling to those with low self-worth, especially with regard to their sense of agency in the world at large. . .


----------



## Designer (Jul 3, 2017)

While some theories are simply prima facie unbelievable, some conspiracies are not theoretical.  A thorough examination of the facts should enable one to sort the grain from the chaff.


----------

